# If James Frey was bad, you gotta read this..



## Black_Board (Sep 27, 2009)

It was William Ayer who wrote Obama's first autobiography: 

Who wrote 'Dreams From My Father'?


----------



## Black_Board (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, it gets worse: Book confirms: Ayers wrote Obama's book

_In his new book, "Barack and Michelle: Portrait of an American Marriage," best-selling celebrity journalist Christopher Andersen has blown a huge hole in the Obama genius myth without intending to do so._ 

Guess what that myth is.


----------



## Skye Jules (Sep 28, 2009)

Typical. Every celebrity thinks he or she can write a book. It's like Miley Cyrus's book. I highly doubt she wrote it. She probably had a ghost writer. How could she have time to write it? Novel writing takes a considerable amount of time, and it seems like her life is too busy with her talentless career to write anything.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Sep 28, 2009)

As cool as it sounds, a lot of that analysis is bullshit.  OMG, they both used "tangled".  Shocking evidence of ghostwriting.  

There were a few more compelling arguments, mainly in the first part.  I wouldn't cite that as an authoritative article, though.


----------



## Edgewise (Sep 28, 2009)

wmd.com is a vaccum of far-right lunacy.

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=108647 (This one offers to "keep you updated on Rush, Beck, Savage all your favorities")

49 of 50 states never saw certification of eligibility?

Exposed: The scientific impossibility of evolution

Hip-hip-HOORAY for dumbassery!


----------



## GraysonMoran (Sep 28, 2009)

News flash.  JFK didn't really write "Profiles In Courage", either.
However, he didn't have it written by a guy who killed people blowing up campus buildings, either.


----------

